# How to you teach puppies to potty in the rain?



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Sadly my 9 week borzoi who was down to only 1-2 accidents a day has had 7 today while i'm traveling. The pup is at home with my boyfriend (who lives with me), and while the bf is following all the rules, he says puppy wont potty in the rain. He comes in and immediately pees on the floor 
This is the first rain we've had since i got him, so i havent had any time to teach him that pottying in the rain is fun and not a big deal. I suggested bf go buy a huge umbrella til i'm home in a few days, or take him on the porch to potty, but apparently puppy wont go out on the porch either. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how to give the boyfriend a crash course in potty training in the rain?

*i should mention that wee wee pads are never welcome in my home under any circumstances.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

He'll get used to it after awhile. I have to clean up more messes from my pup when it rains as well. Just something that happens.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

The easiest way is to just stay out there until he goes. Get an umbrella and wait him out. He's only 9 weeks so if you time it right it won't take long.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Im having the exact same problem, my pup also shakes like mad but im not sure if hes scared or cold! He aslo wont walk on lead in the rain (school run of 5 mins) he sits down and refuses to budge!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with Westhighlander. Take a book and a lawn chair and a big umbrella and wait it out. 

Alternatively, stand outside with an umbrella for 10 minutes. If he doesn't potty, go in and watch him (*100% eyes on*) for 5 minutes and then take him out again. Repeat as necessary. Don't give him the opportunity to pee in the house. 

Be more stubborn than the dog.


----------



## MichMoeLevi (Apr 17, 2009)

My puppy didn't like rain the first few times either. I have an awesome rain jacket that I bought a couple years back when I went hiking in Peru and it was a huge help since holding an umbrella was not ideal to be holding when picking up poop and holding a leash! It also helped me feel more inclined to wait it out as long as it took for her to do her thing. 

What I did for my puppy was got her used to the rain by taking her out when it looked like it was just about to rain. It started to rain on her while she was out there and she seemed to be much more fine with it than when it was already raining and I wanted her to come outside. She also seemed to be somewhat okay with light rain, so I would take that opportunity to walk her in that as well. It worked for Levi since her personality is one that is not easily scared, so I'm not sure it would work for all puppies, but getting her used to the rain really helped getting her used to going out to pee in it! 

I agree that waiting it out is best. Get a good rain jacket and convince yourself you like getting drenched!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not very nice, but take the puppy in the rain and wait until he potties outside. With Akira I walk him until he pees and I don't bring an umbrella, we get inside as soon as he's peed.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Just take him out, wait him out and deal with it.

They learn fast. I can remeber booting my puppy out in the snow and ice. He learned to potty ASAP and would come screeching up the walk and up the steps to get back inside.


----------



## ownedbypups2010 (May 29, 2009)

txcollies said:


> Just take him out, wait him out and deal with it.
> 
> They learn fast. I can remeber booting my puppy out in the snow and ice. He learned to potty ASAP and would come screeching up the walk and up the steps to get back inside.


 wait a second.. it *SNOWED* in TX????  now that would have to have been a blizzard snow simply because snow does not last in TX???


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Buy a rain coat for the pup and wait it out. Thats what I had to do with Jackson. He is 6 months old and still hates the rain...I dont put the jacket on him any more but it helped a little


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

thanks y'all! ive passed on the info to him and reminded him where our raincoats are. he thinks hes got it under control now, but im sure ill still have some work to do when i get home


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm having a problem with my dog and the rain. He is five months old. First, when he was younger, I took him outside and stood with him in the rain, whether or not he liked it and I waited in my raincoat with an umbrella until he did his business.

He still held it in and had accidents in the house.

I still have to frog-march the dog outside when it rains and watch from the sliding glass door to see if he has done anything and then allow him inside the house. I make him go outside, whether he likes it or not.

He still goes inside and has accidents either immediately or later, so I keep him in the kitchen until I am satisfied that he has most probably done all of his business.

At five months, except for the rain which is a work in progress, he is pretty much completely housetrained and once we get over this rainy weather stuff, he will be fine!!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ValtheAussie said:


> I'm having a problem with my dog and the rain. He is five months old. First, when he was younger, I took him outside and stood with him in the rain, whether or not he liked it and I waited in my raincoat with an umbrella until he did his business.
> 
> He still held it in and had accidents in the house.
> 
> ...


How long were you out there? If he doesn't go then bring him back inside and either crate him or tether him to you - don't give him a chance to go inside. Give him 15 minutes inside then go back out there in the rain. Just keep doing this - he's going to go eventually. Once he does every subsequent trip is easier.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

ownedbypups2010 said:


> wait a second.. it *SNOWED* in TX????  now that would have to have been a blizzard snow simply because snow does not last in TX???


I brought this pup home the week before Christmas, and that year we got a lot of ice/freezing rain and some snow. So yep, it can happen.

We do get Ice storms occasionally.


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

I think you have the right attitude, make it fun in the rain. Give treats/play in the rain and then the puppy will associate rain with fun.

Does your boyfriend like the rain? A dog will be able to pick up if your boyfriend doesn't want to go out in the rain and will "feed" that back to your dog.

If your dog is used to going on grass then I could see how he wouldn't want to go on the porch.

Get an umbrella be calm not afraid to go out in the rain and have fun!

I live in Seattle so will have to all the above myself!

(the tips are seeing others around here with the dogs, the dogs that do well are with the owners who don't mind the rain)


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I waited long enough til the cows come home. Now that he's braving himself up, the rain doesn't quite upset him as much. He could hold it in for hours, and has, but he is learning that he needs to go outside over the last rainstorms.


----------

